# Copper ignot /bars



## Morix (2/12/21)

Folks...

Yea, that title made you happy didn't it.. Hmm, dont tell Sheryl.

Im looking for someone in the capetown area that will be willing to melt down copper for me and then cast it in a mold / block or what ever.

Reason: going to make my own mech tube fully copper top to bottom. Threads contacts the works.

Feel free to please include a engineer that will be able to do this when i hand over the block of solid copper. ( capetown preferably, dont really want to courier something like this) 

Thank you


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/21)

Let me say, before I get "volunteered", that this is the sum of my experience of working with copper.
Its also expensive on gas as it takes about 1hr to melt as opposed to aluminium at 15min.



So, if you want a swiss cheese style tube mech...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Morix (2/12/21)

blujeenz said:


> Let me say, before I get "volunteered", that this is the sum of my experience of working with copper.
> Its also expensive on gas as it takes about 1hr to melt as opposed to aluminium at 15min.
> View attachment 245390
> 
> ...


Did you use a swiss cheese mold?
How much will you charge to melt down?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/21)

Morix said:


> Did you use a swiss cheese mold?
> How much will you charge to melt down?


Greensand mold is all I have, any steam underneath vents through the copper, ie theres always going to be porosity.
Price? dunno, possibly in the region of R200.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/21)

You could always put one of these in it to stay safer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

